# How do you guys run Nurgle?



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm curious what you've all been running with your 40k nurgle lists in your games. I have tons of models and a lot of options, but I always seem to use the same stuff and I'd like to mix up my game. My problem is that my smaller stuff never seems to have as much kick as other things, and its a bit of a problem.

Here's my normal list:

DAEMONS
Flying Nurgle Prince with lvl 2 psyker and a lesser reward
Nurglings x 3
Nurglings x 3
Nurgle Soulgrinder + Vomit
Nurgle Soulgrinder + Vomit
Nurgle Soulgrinder + Phlegm


Chaos Space Marines
Flying Nurgle Prince with lvl 2 psyker level
Flying Nurgle Prince with Burning Brand
Cultists x10
Cultists x10
Heldrake bale
Heldrake bale


There are a few upgrades I'm forgetting I think, but that's the general idea. I haven't lost with this list yet, and it does well even against the bigger lists with the mobility. Most of the stuff deep strikes in. I also summon in daemons for reinforcements, of course :grin:

What I'm trying to see are other strong nurgle lists that incorporate more plaguebearers and other nurgle gribblies. I have tons of plaguebearers (70 I think?) but I always seem to take them out of my list due to their slowness. If you deepstrike them to get closer, they take it to the face.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, unless the enemy list has absolutely no templates or blasts, DSing plaguebearers is generally a poor idea. *sigh* There's S&P for you. I don't think Plaguebearers can cut it, as nice as touch of rust+poisoned 4+ sounds.

That list generally has some solid hitters, though I would try to bring the 2nd CSM DP over and turn it into a CD DP, for all that it loses out on defensive grenades between differences to "Daemon of Nurgle" between the books, to load up it and the other CD DP with Greater Rewards--those add a bunch to survivability, and are well worth taking two of each, I say. (perhaps leave the 2nd DP in CSM if you take the Nurgle Herald in my later suggestions)

Might drop a Heldrake, given the very tightly restricted firing arc it has these days.

One solid unit I'm not seeing here is the Dronestar: 9-odd Plague Drones who conga-line a Fertility Herald of Nurgle out behind themselves, and run the Instant Death stings. Able to take on just about everything barring heavy walkers and durable as all hell.

Honestly dunno how Beasts of Nurgle play--they look decent on paper, just fall behind the Plague Drone enough not to be worth taking.

If you want something more to DS in, I might consider a GUO. Sure, you already have 3 HS choices, so it would limit your winged DPs, but it would be a hard-hitter that doesn't need to spread out like Plaguebearers would.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I can speak for the CSM part: nurgle to me is paramount to build melee tarpits and hihg priority target that CAN withstand lots of firepower.
Nurgle Spawns to kill and tarpit turn 2
FLying Nurgle DP for that sexy 2+ cover when jinking to help the spawns turn 2
Shooty death guard (min sized) in rhinos to support before spawn+prince charge and take objectives
So my suggestion is: drop the drakes and get spawns. Princes should be melee monsters never to zoom, just glide (unless useful, of course). drop the brand and take the black mace. death a palooza.
daemons part sounds fine to me.
a unit of plaguebearer is just, to me, a more resilient cultist unit. not really useful beside holding an objective.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

neferhet said:


> not really useful beside holding an objective.


..so that's why Nurglings for more wounds at half as many points (cheaper than cultists!), still getting that 2+ cover in a ruin on objective. As long as your opponent doesn't have S6 Ignores Cover, you're golden.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

If I turn one of the DPs into a daemon list one, woint it lose its toughness 6? If not, then I'm cool moving it over no problem.

I like having the two drakes because with their lack of mobility now, the second one can hit what the first one misses.

I've been thinking of getting rid of that Burning brand too, mostly because I'm always Jinking anyways. Can really only use it for overwatch and 1st turn before jink. So mace it is

I have a really cool GUO I made and I've been looking for an excuse to bring it back.

I've had the drone star used on me before, and liked how resilient it was. I only have 3 drones right now, but I've been thinking of getting more


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Jdojo18 said:


> If I turn one of the DPs into a daemon list one, woint it lose its toughness 6? If not, then I'm cool moving it over no problem.


CSM DPs don't get T6 in the first place--they don't get the Mark of Nurgle, instead they have the "Daemon of Nurgle" special rule, the only unit in their codex to have the "Daemon of" rule. It's basically a clone of the "Daemon of" rules in the CD codex, though the Nurgle one is actually slightly different: in addition to Shrouded, Hatred (Daemon of Tzeentch), and Slow and Purposeful, it also gives defensive grenades!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> CSM DPs don't get T6 in the first place--they don't get the Mark of Nurgle, instead they have the "Daemon of Nurgle" special rule, the only unit in their codex to have the "Daemon of" rule. It's basically a clone of the "Daemon of" rules in the CD codex, though the Nurgle one is actually slightly different: in addition to Shrouded, Hatred (Daemon of Tzeentch), and Slow and Purposeful, it also gives defensive grenades!



They aren't T6? I've been playing them wrong then :shok: I knew the daemon one was't but I had thought that the CSM one got that +1 to toughness. Whoops lol

I may invest in some beast of nurgle and more drones. They're fast and tough. Maybe not as killy as others, but the speed and toughness should offset the crummy plaguebearers.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Unless you play lots of Marines, I really don't think the Nurgle Prince is all he's cracked up to be - sure, Shrouded is probably the best bonus, but not being able to Sweeping Advance in combat is a huge deal. Princes are pretty tiny models, considering that you can't draw LoS to wings/horns/weapons, so you can usually slot a Prince in behind LoS blocking terrain without too much issue negating a lot of firepower - the rest they can tank on their reasonable if not fantastic T5 3+ W4 Jinking defences. In this list, it's theme, so keep it I guess but in general terms I find Slaanesh to be the far better Prince (especially for a CD DP - Lash of Slaanesh all day every day!)


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

no just have winged prince with a big sword shounded and always jink coz hey lets snap shot all those guns it has while it runs at them


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> Unless you play lots of Marines, I really don't think the Nurgle Prince is all he's cracked up to be - sure, Shrouded is probably the best bonus, but not being able to Sweeping Advance in combat is a huge deal.


Not sure I agree about this one - If you play the Daemon codex variant, you can get a Instant Death, Poison 4+ weapon, that is AP2 in the hands of the Daemonprince. With Initiative 8 and 5 attacks on the charge, that is absolutely devastating to any army that plays big nasties _(Looking at you Eldar Wraithknights and Tau Riptides)_. In all honesty you won't need the sweeping advance most of the time he gets into combat.

The CSM variant has The Black Mace which is a whole other ballgame, seeing as it is one of the only weapons in the game that can hurt even gargantuans on a 2+, as they are not immune to fleshbane.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

chaos variant - wings and a black mace ws 9 ,fleshbane, ap 2 can even kill chars with EW if he gets in cobat that thing dies


----------

